# devils lake ice fishing



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

hey I m looking into a ice fishing trip to devils lake this winter with grandpa any advice on sleeper house rentals, lodges, guides, any advice would help a ton. Thanks


----------



## genzbug (Nov 29, 2008)

perch patrol in devils lake


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Get a hold of Woodland Resort


----------



## Hahnker (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been looking into renting a sleeper house this winter on devils lake and I haven't found very many at all.


----------

